# Thoughts on this rom?



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.bionicforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-roms/1736-official-rom-kwyjibo-1-0-a.html

I figured there would be more buzz about this seeing as he is saying that data is working and facial recognition lockscreen is included.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Im in the beta. And saw screens with 3G working. So stoked. Let you know when i get it









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

That's crazy because I pmed the dude right when he first announced it... Like immediately lol. I've been following this rom daily waiting for the drop


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmmmm. This is exciting


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Dont really want to seem negative, but just looking at the list it doesn't really stand out from the other available ROMs.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Face unlock and working data. I guess we'll have to wait and see

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Dont really want to seem negative, but just looking at the list it doesn't really stand out from the other available ROMs.


Its ics 4.0 according to the posts. Id say it stands out!

Edit: just read the entire thread. He said its an ics port like dhackers so I guess it is ics...


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Its ics 4.0 according to the posts. Id say it stands out!
> 
> Edit: just read the entire thread. He said its an ics port like dhackers so I guess it is ics...


Well if it "is" ICS and not just a theme'd rom we will have to wait and see, I would like to actually see screen shots. It may have some ICS features but I still find it highly unlikely its truly is ICS.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Im sure its nit the real ics but the thing.that got me was he showed a screenshit with3g which was weird because isn't that what dhacker and the cm team were getting stuck on...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Its not ICS, its a Bionic system ROM with some ICS and CM7 theming / features tossed in. At least that's what I'm seeing. And I'm not trying to knock the guy, might be a very good ROM, but I don't know who said it was supposed to be ICS.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

I've found the Kwyjibo 1.0 thread to be a little confusing. It says in the op that its 5.7.893 based (for now) but on at least one occasion the dev said it is "an ics port, just like dhackers." I think we can be pretty optimistic that it will in fact be something new and exciting to flash.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I call hogwash


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

it's absolutely not ICS, says so right in the OP..."most Blur has been removed"...this is the stock .893 system with some ICS features


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

dubsx said:


> it's absolutely not ICS, says so right in the OP..."most Blur has been removed"...this is the stock .893 system with some ICS features


Wrong. Ics base. Says cm9 and 4.0.1 in his screens. He originally it was gonna do k .893 build then when the ics source was released and cm 9.. so they went in that direction

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

